# Any one want to overnight in the Okefenokee?



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2015)

Apex Predator's invite for a river trip got me inspired.

I am going to pay for the trip at the end of this week.  So we will say Sat. Jan the 10th is the last day to sign on.  The year of 2015.
The actual paddle is on Feb 21.

I have already reserved the shelter at Canal Run. The put it is Suwanee Canal Recreation Area.

It is 10 miles one way.  Return to SCRA.  

There is a shelter roughly half way to get out on and eat lunch.  The woman on the phone said there are rest "areas".  So might be more than one place to stop if need be.  But I know at least one place...

As of now only myself, a good friend from NC, and possibly RedNeckHunter31510 are in.  

Anyone who wants to join us is welcome.  BUT I warn you some of our mouths will get dirty.  If you are easily offended by this, we will try to tone it down.  But my NC friend is from St. Louis and yall know how city folk are.  

Again,  only a few days before I Have to pay per person.  
Everyone is welcome to come have fun. 

The swamp is something that Needs to be paddled at least once in your life.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2015)

A few pics from the last trip on Dec. 7th.

Also I forgot,  The shelter I reserved is on land.  An Island.  There will will be Plenty of room to spread out.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice offer and very tempting. I will hopefully be going in early march.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 6, 2015)

Dangit again! I would love to come down and do a float like that. Just can't do it this month with everything going on at work and heading home for a week. One day ima be able to take one of you up on your generous offers!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry for confusion.  I have to pay by this weekend.  
The trip is scheduled for February 21


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 7, 2015)

Feb, I might can do, still have 2 weeks of work left right now.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 8, 2015)

Time winding down to sign up.
I know lots of yall want to do this kind of trip but have run into trouble finding someone who will go with you.  And lets face it, this just isnt a solo kind of trip.
I will be giving a head count and paying money on Sat.  
If you wish to go, I will count you in.  Just send a PM or post it here.


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wish I could, but I have a campsite booked in late March at Stephen C. Foster.  After doing the various overnights in the swamp I actually enjoy camping in the park and day tripping.  You can see pretty much everything and then have a hot shower at the park.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 8, 2015)

SASS249 said:


> Wish I could, but I have a campsite booked in late March at Stephen C. Foster.  After doing the various overnights in the swamp I actually enjoy camping in the park and day tripping.  You can see pretty much everything and then have a hot shower at the park.



Yes,  there is that.  A shower.

In the spring I will be towing the camper on down to Stephen Foster.  The wife much prefers to NOT camp in a tent,  but rather in  the TV and shower included RV.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 8, 2015)

I love both daytrips and overnights are awesome for their own individual reasons. I am hoping to make it down in april but being a power plant grunt my spring is usually tough to deal with ! loved seeing the pics from this trip and can't wait to see your next adventure !


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jan 8, 2015)

gators, no thanks.

ya'll enjoy the trip. have fun


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 9, 2015)

thc_clubPres said:


> gators, no thanks.
> 
> ya'll enjoy the trip. have fun



Come on Prez.  They are cuddly.


----------



## Chum (Jan 9, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Time winding down to sign up.
> I know lots of yall want to do this kind of trip but have run into trouble finding someone who will go with you.  *And lets face it, this just isnt a solo kind of trip.*
> I will be giving a head count and paying money on Sat.
> If you wish to go, I will count you in.  Just send a PM or post it here.



Agreed!  I've paddled half way with a group that was staying the night on a platform a few years ago...the paddle back alone was VERY different than the paddle in.  The gators get twice as big and a WHOLE lot more of them!  I also almost got lost...if it wasn't for a small Jon boat heading back to the launch I probably would have had to spend the night with the swamp apes!

I love spending the night in the swamp, but not going to be able to make this one.  Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 9, 2015)

Geffellez18 says he is a go.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 9, 2015)

Chum said:


> Agreed!  I've paddled half way with a group that was staying the night on a platform a few years ago...the paddle back alone was VERY different than the paddle in.  The gators get twice as big and a WHOLE lot more of them!  I also almost got lost...if it wasn't for a small Jon boat heading back to the launch I probably would have had to spend the night with the swamp apes!
> 
> I love spending the night in the swamp, but not going to be able to make this one.  Thanks for the offer though!



Lost sleeping in the yak would suck with a capital S.


----------



## TomFoolery (Jan 9, 2015)

Man that sounds fun. I would like to go down there some day and explore but I can't make it this weekend. Yall have fun and bring some bulldawgs to protect you from the gators.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 9, 2015)

holton27596 said:


> Feb, I might can do, still have 2 weeks of work left right now.



Holton, if your able to go, you can ride with me if you want since you live in NC, given your on the western part of the state and coming down I 85 or 985.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 9, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Holton, if your able to go, you can ride with me if you want since you live in NC, given your on the western part of the state and coming down I 85 or 985.




Solid offer.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 10, 2015)

I cannot pay until Monday.  
Soooo you have to until Sunday night to join the group.  
Again, good group of guys for one night in one of the last natural wonders of the world.


----------



## breathe in (Jan 11, 2015)

whats the deal on food/drink? group effort or on your own?
can cook on island? campfire? gas stove?
see y'all have rods. what are ya catching?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 11, 2015)

breathe in said:


> whats the deal on food/drink? group effort or on your own?
> can cook on island? campfire? gas stove?
> see y'all have rods. what are ya catching?



Bring your own.
Fire allowed on island.
Also use propane camp stove.
Last trip we caught bream, jack fish, mud fish, catfish


----------



## Rebel 6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Those jackfish (chain pickerel) are mighty tasty eating, once you get past all of the bones.  And fun to catch too.  Bowfin are real fun to catch, but I don't think I would even try eating those nasty looking things.

Y'all have fun.  The swamp is a very, very special place.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 11, 2015)

Im in guys!


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 11, 2015)

Rebel 6 said:


> Those jackfish (chain pickerel) are mighty tasty eating, once you get past all of the bones.  And fun to catch too.  Bowfin are real fun to catch, but I don't think I would even try eating those nasty looking things.
> 
> Y'all have fun.  The swamp is a very, very special place.



Almost anything is edible when your tired and hungry. Some of the guys in the pics above didn't care anything for supper and had to eat what they caught fishing, while one was a jackfish, and the other was a bowfin(mudfish). They said the bowfin was actually better tasting. I took there word for it!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 12, 2015)

redneckhunter31510 said:


> Almost anything is edible when your tired and hungry. Some of the guys in the pics above didn't care anything for supper and had to eat what they caught fishing, while one was a jackfish, and the other was a bowfin(mudfish). They said the bowfin was actually better tasting. I took there word for it!



I've watched a few shows that have used the bowfin in dishes and said the meat is actually very mild and flaky. But I'm with you, I'd most likely throw them back!


----------



## JBranch (Jan 14, 2015)

Best mudfish recipe I ever heard was:
1 mudfish 2-4 lbs
1 cedar plank
1 onion (Vidalias are best)
4 tbs butter
1 lemon sliced

Stuff fish with sliced onion and lemon. Add butter and salt and pepper to taste. Wrap in tin foil. Bake in oven at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Remove foil, rake fish and all other contents into trash can and eat the board. 

I have been across the swamp 4 times, loved it every time. Hope yall have a blast.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 15, 2015)

OK, So had a PM this morning inquiring about the trip.

Did some checking.

Since we are putting in at the Suwanee Canal Rec. Center....  The building that issues the permits to camp....  You can pay the day of the paddle!  

SO,  if you want to go and can commit this early,  you can show up the morning of the trip and pay your $15 then.  (the fee went up from the old $10)

Just post on here if you plan to join us.  Or shoot me a PM.  That way we know to be looking out for you.


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Too late to join?*

Is it too late to join in?   I would like to jump in if still available and not too late.   

Are you meeting that morning and floating with your camping gear down the canal, then spending the night and shuttle back the next day?  

Thanks.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 16, 2015)

ryanapd4984 said:


> Is it too late to join in?   I would like to jump in if still available and not too late.
> 
> Are you meeting that morning and floating with your camping gear down the canal, then spending the night and shuttle back the next day?
> 
> Thanks.



We will be floating in and returning to the same place the next day. To avoid shuttle fees...
You can still join us. 
Be to the Suwanee canal put on Sat morning. We are shooting for a 9 am departure. You will need to be there earlier to pay your money and unload.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 16, 2015)

I had enough of the bowfin eatin' threads to get the best of me so this fall I said I was gonna put it to rest and knocked the side off a 5 pounder.  it was not easy to clean, and the meat had a weird texture when raw ( like gar does) but let me tell you, the reason there are no pictures of the fried chunks of bowfin is because that critter was fit to eat !!! it disappeared too dang fast ! fine, white flesh with a great flavor !!! I would eat more at the drop of a hat. I love dispellin' myths for myself !


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 18, 2015)

FERAL ONE said:


> I had enough of the bowfin eatin' threads to get the best of me so this fall I said I was gonna put it to rest and knocked the side off a 5 pounder.  it was not easy to clean, and the meat had a weird texture when raw ( like gar does) but let me tell you, the reason there are no pictures of the fried chunks of bowfin is because that critter was fit to eat !!! it disappeared too dang fast ! fine, white flesh with a great flavor !!! I would eat more at the drop of a hat. I love dispellin' myths for myself !



The guys that ate it in the past trip preferred it over the Jack fish. I may try it this trip though.


----------



## HossBog (Jan 20, 2015)

Is that launch the place south of Folkston?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 21, 2015)

HossBog said:


> Is that launch the place south of Folkston?



Yes


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 21, 2015)

redneckhunter31510 said:


> Almost anything is edible when your tired and hungry. *Some of the guys in the pics above didn't care anything for supper and had to eat what they caught fishing, while one was a jackfish, and the other was a bowfin(mudfish). *They said the bowfin was actually better tasting. I took there word for it!



Let them know a few cans of beanie wieners and some vienna sausage don't take up a whole lot of room.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Jan 21, 2015)

Guess who's jealous?  Me!

Ever seen anyone on an SUP in the swamp?  I wonder if those are outlawed there.  I'd paddle one there, if allowed.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Jan 21, 2015)

redneckhunter31510 said:


> The guys that ate it in the past trip preferred it over the Jack fish. I may try it this trip though.



Have at it, and please let us know how it is.

Homey won't eat carp, catfish or bowfin.  Various reasons for all of them.  But bowfin are so UGLY!!!    (but very fun to catch!)


----------



## Chap (Jan 21, 2015)

I may have to drive down and meet you guys.  Probably can't overnight it, but at least I can paddle around a bit with you.  I have a 2 week work trip in March that will keep me from handing out the entire weekend.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 21, 2015)

Rebel 6 said:


> Have at it, and please let us know how it is.
> 
> Homey won't eat carp, catfish or bowfin.  Various reasons for all of them.  But bowfin are so UGLY!!!    (but very fun to catch!)


Catfish are soooo  YUMMY!  You are missing out.  I dont care if they do eat Anything off the bottom.  So do shrimpies,  and I love them too.



Chap said:


> I may have to drive down and meet you guys.  Probably can't overnight it, but at least I can paddle around a bit with you.  I have a 2 week work trip in March that will keep me from handing out the entire weekend.



Do yourself the favor and come see some gators up close.


----------



## Chap (Jan 22, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Catfish are soooo  YUMMY!  You are missing out.  I dont care if they do eat Anything off the bottom.  So do shrimpies,  and I love them too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself the favor and come see some gators up close.



I've seen plenty of gators up close.  They pretty much infest any body of water here in the Savannah area.  I had a picture of a 4 footer walking down the sidewalk in my neighborhood.  

But I really want to see the swamp.  I used to work for CSX and rode on a lot of freight trains from Waycross to Jax on the outskirts of the swamp.  I really want to explore inside the swamp.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 22, 2015)

Chap said:


> I've seen plenty of gators up close.  They pretty much infest any body of water here in the Savannah area.  I had a picture of a 4 footer walking down the sidewalk in my neighborhood.
> 
> But I really want to see the swamp.  I used to work for CSX and rode on a lot of freight trains from Waycross to Jax on the outskirts of the swamp.  I really want to explore inside the swamp.



Well then you should definitely come down and paddle with us, the inside of the swamp looks way better than the outskirts, and plus its always cool to meet members on the forum!


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Let them know a few cans of beanie wieners and some vienna sausage don't take up a whole lot of room.



Oh believe me, I will always make sure I have food some food packed with me that's on the top of my checklist!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 29, 2015)

Just a reminder that the trip is looming close.


Feb 21-22


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 18, 2019)

T-N-T, Yall still doing these trips !! Visiting a swamp is on my bucket list. I don't know how I would hold up to a lot of paddling though. Is there areas you can run a motor boat ?


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 18, 2019)

You can rent power boats or launch your own at Stephen C Foster state park.  Lots of the swamp is accessible via power boat.


----------

